# Zinc Rezident - Thursday 5th March



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey Guys,

How are you all doing?

Would anyone be up for a (dancing) night out this Thursday? Was thinking Zinc (at Crowne Plaza) as they have a variety of music - House, HipHop, Techno, R&B.... .

Anyone up for it? or can recommend a nicer place still with varied music? 

- Got friends coming over this wknd and they'd like to go out - but as always, the more the merrier!  Wanna join?

Cheers,
Sea


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

btw, FYI: Nightlife - Dubai Nightlife, Nightlife Events, Concerts Guide & Information - TimeOutDubai.com

* Entry Charges: Dhs100 for men, ladies and Face members free all night, 50 per cent off drinks for Face card members and Emirates engineers
* Opening hours: 10pm-3am


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Sea,

Are you going anywhere for drinks before Zinc? It's probably not a dancing night for me as I'm out all weekend, but I'd be up for a bar/pub in the evening


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

im up for dancing or before dancing drink!!!! but Sea please be a nice guy..can we go to royal mirage dancing bar? its close to you and me and other fellows perhap!!! isnt it?


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

haha! Sea just might be a nice GIRL...  So what kind of music is at Royal Mirage? (Can't find anything on timeout) and I'm guessing it's a bar not a club-club... hmm... c'mon!! it's a long wknd! u have the energy to do it! 


pre-dancing drinks are in good order... if you can recommend a place close to the dancing place??


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

good you mentioned youre a gal...my mind was too busy figuring out your sex

royal mirage is part of one and the only hotel...there is this dancing club and its mix of songs if im not mistaken....we were there last week, but not inside....there are some cozy places to drink inside as well...not that its close to my place() but for once its worth a try...



Sea said:


> haha! Sea just might be a nice GIRL...  So what kind of music is at Royal Mirage? (Can't find anything on timeout) and I'm guessing it's a bar not a club-club... hmm... c'mon!! it's a long wknd! u have the energy to do it!
> 
> 
> pre-dancing drinks are in good order... if you can recommend a place close to the dancing place??


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

ok, found it... it says thursday nights have "eclectic music" - what the bloody hell does that mean?  ok, so the music should be pretty varied, right? but it's still a bar.... chill-out-ish kind of place ... was looking forward to a good workout on the dancefloor! c'mon! c'mon Shinny, u can do it, it's not that far!  so, see you thursday night? 

Nomadic, know if there is a bar close by?

See you!




shinny_girl said:


> good you mentioned youre a gal...my mind was too busy figuring out your sex
> 
> royal mirage is part of one and the only hotel...there is this dancing club and its mix of songs if im not mistaken....we were there last week, but not inside....there are some cozy places to drink inside as well...not that its close to my place() but for once its worth a try...


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Sea said:


> ok, found it... it says thursday nights have "eclectic music" - what the bloody hell does that mean?  ok, so the music should be pretty varied, right? but it's still a bar.... chill-out-ish kind of place ... was looking forward to a good workout on the dancefloor! c'mon! c'mon Shinny, u can do it, it's not that far!  so, see you thursday night?
> 
> Nomadic, know if there is a bar close by?
> 
> See you!


Kasbar in the royal mirage is a proper night club with 2 levels, and has both a dancefloor and bar area.
Pretty fancy place with its fair share of posers with an attitiude and of people dressed up out for a good time.
Definitely worth going if you're drinking in the area.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> Kasbar in the royal mirage is a proper night club with 2 levels, and has both a dancefloor and bar area.
> Pretty fancy place with its fair share of posers with an attitiude and of people dressed up out for a good time.
> Definitely worth going if you're drinking in the area.


is actually a great club with awesome music, but as shinjuku reports, is full OF POSERS!!!! 

we went once and got told off thanks to one of those dudes who wear scarves and sunglasses at nigtclubs, because one of us commited the unforgivable offence of putting one of our drinks on HIS TABLE!!! OMG!! so he got pretty upset about the whole affair and told one of the security guys, who then kindly asked us to please remove our glass from the table. 

lots of douchebaggery going on there if you ask me!!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

second izzy on that.

HEY MAAANN GET YO GLASS OFF MY TABLE MANNNNN, I KNOW WE ARE NOT SITTING AT IT BUT STANDING AND ITS JUST ME... BUT U R INVADING MY SPACEEEE...MY BUBBLE MAAANNN

good music, crappy people

If im not mistaken, Zinc on Thursdays is house/techno? at least it was the last few Thursdays I was there


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

I am in Sea...so which one is it? Crowne Plaza or Royal Mirage?

btw - wat is a Face card member?


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

its same as zinc....you will jump on the stage and move and move and move!!!!!!! and its two floor dancing....its a big area....

but if everyone is up for zinc then ok...what to do!!!....i go to zinc




Sea said:


> ok, found it... it says thursday nights have "eclectic music" - what the bloody hell does that mean?  ok, so the music should be pretty varied, right? but it's still a bar.... chill-out-ish kind of place ... was looking forward to a good workout on the dancefloor! c'mon! c'mon Shinny, u can do it, it's not that far!  so, see you thursday night?
> 
> Nomadic, know if there is a bar close by?
> 
> See you!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

excellent shinju...you saved me...thats wht im saying SEA.....let try the royal mirage oneeeeee





Shinjuku said:


> Kasbar in the royal mirage is a proper night club with 2 levels, and has both a dancefloor and bar area.
> Pretty fancy place with its fair share of posers with an attitiude and of people dressed up out for a good time.
> Definitely worth going if you're drinking in the area.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

ok everyone...tommorrow is THurs....decide where to go tonight...


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

The apartment plays some crazy hip hop to grind to... but I think that was Friday
You guys keen on a club and not a bar correct?


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

club sounds like a goer


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

hrm might join you guys since Thursday night is still up in the air for me.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

thursday is fixed...we go to royal mirage....


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

sounds fine to me

btw where is the Royal Mirage?


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

you want me to lead you?



markuslives said:


> sounds fine to me
> 
> btw where is the Royal Mirage?


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

the last time I ended up at the wrong end of Dubai haha


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

not bad...you got to know a very nice place




markuslives said:


> the last time I ended up at the wrong end of Dubai haha


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

lol markuslives, yeah u did... BUT there is only 1 QD's in Dubai man and it aint near the marina! haha

Royal mirage is near the marina. ANY taxi guy knows yo.

Who are the folks going on Thursday?


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

me and sea....markuslives seems almost confirmed....



mazdaRX8 said:


> lol markuslives, yeah u did... BUT there is only 1 QD's in Dubai man and it aint near the marina! haha
> 
> Royal mirage is near the marina. ANY taxi guy knows yo.
> 
> Who are the folks going on Thursday?


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

i am confirmed...here's hoping I get to the right end of town this time lol


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Is it the Dubai Marina or Dubai Marine


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm coming out. Can't do Friday 'cos of the stupid Rugby 7's that I wish I'd never agreed to! So am up for wherever on Thursday. Drink.Dance.etc


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

awesome!  Totally looking forward to it... I'm bringing about 7 other ppl, so we're good!

ok, so Royal Mirage is at the Marina? awesome... see you guys 10-ish!!


----------



## dubaiice (Feb 1, 2009)

yeah babe! shake, shake, shake! yeah, shake your body!
Can i come along with you guys tonight?

btw, How have you been Sea?


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

Those of us who want to meet for an earlier drink are going to be in Barasti at 8.30pm. Then going to Royal Mirage at 10pm. 

Feel free to join us anyway.. private message me and I'll give you my mobile number to find us either at barasti or RM

Sam


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Nomadic (sam) and everyone else:

I shall join you guys at Barasti and prolly head to the RM to check it out.


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Cya there Mazda RX8.


----------



## dubaiice (Feb 1, 2009)

maybe i can't make it tonight. coz gonna meet some friends for BBQ on Friday. don't wanna get hangover tomorrow. hehe, you guys have fun~


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

this barasti business never stops!!?!! c ya guys tonight! New blood's coming !!!!!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Wonderful night........i wish i could make the atlantice....but im engaged with other friends tomorrow night...


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for a good Thursday night out y'all!  Was great meeting you all and hope to see you again sometime soon!


----------

